# Smoked Salmon



## Charcoal Chump (Jul 15, 2018)

Smoked some salmon for the first time this weekend at my brothers request. I'm not a big fan of fish but I tasted some and it was good. I will definitely be doing some for myself soon.
Forgot to take a photo of it on my UDS or before I took the first bite. I used the brown sugar and salt dry brine overnight then used some sugar maple wood chunks for smoke.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 15, 2018)

Looks Real Nice, Chump!!
I never tried Dry Brining Salmon.
I Dry Cure my Bacons, but I always Wet Brine my Salmon.
Gotta try it one of these days!
Like.

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 15, 2018)

Nice! I just found out there is a good fish market about an hour or so from me....this goes on the list too!


----------



## midderchaw (Jul 16, 2018)

I did some smoked salmon this weekend too, also using the dry brine with brown sugar and salt.  I gotta say it is my new favorite way to eat salmon!  Ended up glazing it with a mixture of honey, soy sauce, fresh crushed garlic, and fresh cracked pepper for the last hour of the cook.  There is no fish left.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 16, 2018)

Looks real good!
Nice work!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 16, 2018)

Salmon looks terrific, nice job.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## daricksta (Jul 16, 2018)

Looks really good! I'm a big believer in dry brining salmon, although I've only done it twice.


----------



## Charcoal Chump (Jul 16, 2018)

Thanks guys, I'm having a great time with my smoker, wish I had found this years ago.


----------



## Braz (Jul 16, 2018)

Smoked salmon is one of life's delicacies, especially for those who live in the landlocked midwest.


----------



## daricksta (Jul 17, 2018)

Bearcarver


Why do you prefer a wet brine with salmon instead of a dry brine? I just dry brined salmon for turning it into smoked salmon candy because that was Jeff Phillips's recipe direction. The reason I like it is because it's simpler to make up than a wet brine, in my opinion.

Rick


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 17, 2018)

Agreed! Dry brine is far more effective that a wet brine on fish in my opinion. There is just no need. A plain and simple 4:1 ratio sugar/salt and nothing else.  It draws all the liquid out of the fish it needs and looks like a "wet" brine anyway. I don't rinse after and do not glaze either. Its just that simple.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 17, 2018)

daricksta said:


> Bearcarver
> 
> 
> Why do you prefer a wet brine with salmon instead of a dry brine? I just dry brined salmon for turning it into smoked salmon candy because that was Jeff Phillips's recipe direction. The reason I like it is because it's simpler to make up than a wet brine, in my opinion.
> ...




I had Great results, and found it easy & more controlled than burying it in the ingredients.
I hate to switch from a Winner, and the hundreds who have tried mine have loved it.
It's one of my most Complimented Step by Steps.
Link:
*Smoked Salmon
*

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Jul 18, 2018)

Bear, I'll look at your smoked salmon step by step when I buy another salmon filet in a couple of weeks. I want to do a straight smoked job, no candy. Fresh Copper River Sockeye Salmon is plentiful now and it's the only time of year I buy salmon. Frozen/thawed just doesn't taste the same.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 18, 2018)

daricksta said:


> Bear, I'll look at your smoked salmon step by step when I buy another salmon filet in a couple of weeks. I want to do a straight smoked job, no candy. Fresh Copper River Sockeye Salmon is plentiful now and it's the only time of year I buy salmon. Frozen/thawed just doesn't taste the same.




I think you guys out there have better sources for Salmon than we do!!!
Use whatever works best for you.

Bear


----------

